# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی تو مقطع دهم

## Mamad_6xlarge

سلام دوستان من با درس زیست زیاد اخت نشدم .همچنین علاقه بیشتری به ریاضی و فیزیک دارم .می دونم شاید درسای دبیرستان معیار درستی نباشه ولی به دردس دانشگاهی پزشکی و محیطشم علاقه ندارم  :Yahoo (2):  ازیه طرفم از بازار کار مهندسیا که میگن خرابه میترسم ؛اطلاعات درست درمونی ندارم 
می ترسم تو خانواده علنی کنم .قبلن دو سه بار گفتم ولی جدی نگرفتن و گفتن که باید بری پزشکی  :Yahoo (2):  البته موقع انتخاب رشته پایه نهم اجباری نبود به خاطر حرف دوستام اومدم تجربی ولی الآن شک پیدا کردم‌که کارم درست بوده ایا؟
اول میخواستم از شما مشورت بگیرم ببینم کار درست چیه ؟چیکار کنم من ؟ بحث یه عمره

----------


## amir_horiifaar

> سلام دوستان من با درس زیست زیاد اخت نشدم .همچنین علاقه بیشتری به ریاضی و فیزیک دارم .می دونم شاید درسای دبیرستان معیار درستی نباشه ولی به دردس دانشگاهی پزشکی و محیطشم علاقه ندارم  ازیه طرفم از بازار کار مهندسیا که میگن خرابه میترسم ؛اطلاعات درست درمونی ندارم 
> می ترسم تو خانواده علنی کنم .قبلن دو سه بار گفتم ولی جدی نگرفتن و گفتن که باید بری پزشکی  البته موقع انتخاب رشته پایه نهم اجباری نبود به خاطر حرف دوستام اومدم تجربی ولی الآن شک پیدا کردم‌که کارم درست بوده ایا؟
> اول میخواستم از شما مشورت بگیرم ببینم کار درست چیه ؟چیکار کنم من ؟ بحث یه عمره


خب بحث اینه کار نیست که نمیشه بری چیزی که دوست نداری، شما چجور تو این حجم انبوه علاقه هم نداری میخوای پزشکی بیاری؟
خب برو دنبال علاقت، یه مشاور بگیر و باهاش حرف بزن و خانوادت هم ببر پیشش

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان من با درس زیست زیاد اخت نشدم .همچنین علاقه بیشتری به ریاضی و فیزیک دارم .می دونم شاید درسای دبیرستان معیار درستی نباشه ولی به دردس دانشگاهی پزشکی و محیطشم علاقه ندارم  ازیه طرفم از بازار کار مهندسیا که میگن خرابه میترسم ؛اطلاعات درست درمونی ندارم 
> می ترسم تو خانواده علنی کنم .قبلن دو سه بار گفتم ولی جدی نگرفتن و گفتن که باید بری پزشکی  البته موقع انتخاب رشته پایه نهم اجباری نبود به خاطر حرف دوستام اومدم تجربی ولی الآن شک پیدا کردم‌که کارم درست بوده ایا؟
> اول میخواستم از شما مشورت بگیرم ببینم کار درست چیه ؟چیکار کنم من ؟ بحث یه عمره


برو دنبال علاقه ات
تو پزشکی نریختن برات که بیای جمع کنی

----------


## pooya2000

> سلام دوستان من با درس زیست زیاد اخت نشدم .همچنین علاقه بیشتری به ریاضی و فیزیک دارم .می دونم شاید درسای دبیرستان معیار درستی نباشه ولی به دردس دانشگاهی پزشکی و محیطشم علاقه ندارم  ازیه طرفم از بازار کار مهندسیا که میگن خرابه میترسم ؛اطلاعات درست درمونی ندارم 
> می ترسم تو خانواده علنی کنم .قبلن دو سه بار گفتم ولی جدی نگرفتن و گفتن که باید بری پزشکی  البته موقع انتخاب رشته پایه نهم اجباری نبود به خاطر حرف دوستام اومدم تجربی ولی الآن شک پیدا کردم‌که کارم درست بوده ایا؟
> اول میخواستم از شما مشورت بگیرم ببینم کار درست چیه ؟چیکار کنم من ؟ بحث یه عمره


اول نگاه کن ببین تصوری که از مهندسی داری و فکر میکنی بهش علاقه داری همونیه که واقعا هست یا نه؟! این خیلی مهمه. و اینم در نظر بگیر صرفا اینکه که فکر میکنی به پزشکی علاقه نداری دلیل نمیشه تو مهندسی خوشحال و شاد بشی اونم در شرایطی که وضعیت مهندسی تو کشورمون بسیار بده. تکلیفتو مشخص کن ولی وسواس بخرج نده. باتوجه به اینکه رقابت برای قبولی پزشکی بسیار فشرده هست با شک و دو دلی نمیشه درست و کافی برای قبولی پزشکی درس خوند.
باشد که رستگار شویم!

----------


## echo

کلا معمولا کسی با زیست سالای اول اخت نمیشه این معیار نباشه واست واقعا . 
 اینجوری نیست که بری تجربی راحت بتونی بری پزشکی ! اگه علاقه نداشته باشی که هیچی...
بعدم تجربی فقط پزشکی نیست , فقط کار تو بیمارستان نیست.رشته های قشنگ دیگه ای هم داره ولی خب اگه به این نتیجه رسیدی که کلا از این رشته خوشت نمیاد نمون . 
خودتم که میگی ریاضی دوست داری.
بازار کارشم مهم نیست اونقدر, یعنی هست ولی نه الآن  ! 
تو برو رشته ای که علاقه داری بعد کنکور موقع انتخاب رشته به بازار کار فکر میکنی

----------


## Engineer24

> سلام دوستان من با درس زیست زیاد اخت نشدم .همچنین علاقه بیشتری به ریاضی و فیزیک دارم .می دونم شاید درسای دبیرستان معیار درستی نباشه ولی به دردس دانشگاهی پزشکی و محیطشم علاقه ندارم


به چه رشته مهندسی علاقه داری؟

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> به چه رشته مهندسی علاقه داری؟


برق (قدرت یا الکترونیک) و فیزیک

----------


## Engineer24

> برق (قدرت یا الکترونیک) و فیزیک


اگه تو ایران بخوای ادامه تحصیل بدی مطمئنا الکترونیک آینده ای نداری. چون ایران مونتاژ کننده هست نه تولید کننده.
به رشته های پایه هم تو ایران بها داده نمیشه.
اگه قصد اینو داری بری اونطرف رشته مهندسی میتونه انتخاب خوبی باشه.
ولی اگه می خوای تو ایران ادامه تحصیل بدی. اینقدر آدم های باهوش و با انگیزه رفتن تو این رشته ها و به خاطر وضعیت بد ایران نا امید شدن که حد نداره. این افرادی که می گم تو یه دانشگاه معمولی نبودن. تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درس خوندن.
چون تو ایران شایسته سالاری نیست. تو بری کل زندگیت رو بگذاری و درس بخونی و در مقاطع بالای تحصیلی ادامه تحصیل بدی و بعد سر کاری که مناسب با چیزی که خوندی نری تمام انگیزه هات از بین میره.
ضمن اینکه تو ایران دانشگاه یک مهندس تحویل نمی ده بلکه یک فردی رو تحویل میده که دروس رو پاس کرده.
در صورتی که در رشته ای مثل پزشکی اجبارا یک پزشک تحویل میده. 
اگه میخوای تو ایران تحصیل کنی. میتونی یک کار انجام بدی. با توجه به سنت یکی از رشته های تجربی رو انتخاب کن بعنوان رشته ای که می خوای در دانشگاه بخونی.
و بصورت آزاد رشته مورد علاقه خودت رو از الان کار کن(یاد بگیر). یعنی الان که داری درس می خونی یه روز  در میون تایمی رو بگذار و برو دوره عملی اون کار رو ببین. از لحاظ تئوری هم  اینقدر کتاب زبان اصلی تو اینترنت ریخته که نیاز به هیچ استادی نداری.
سال کنکور فقط وقتت رو بگذار کامل برای کنکور.
دو مزیت اینکار اینه تا اون موقع میفهمی واقعا هدفت چی هست. صرفا علاقه به دروس یا اینکه واقعا به عنوان کسی که می خواد تا نقطه خیلی بالا وارد رشته مهندسی یا فیزیک بشه.
و اگه دیدی هدفت فقط علاقه به این رشته هاست و نمی خوای در سطوح خیلی بالا به صورت دانشگاهی دنبالش بری ، میتونی در حین ادامه تحصیل در رشته پزشکی بصورت آزاد اون کاری رو که شروع کردی ادامه بدی و مطمئن باش تو اگه 4 سال عملی یک رشته مهندسی رو کار کنی خیلی جلوتر از کسی هست که رفته دانشگاه. ضمن اینکه از لحاظ تئوری میتونی بشینی کتاب های زبان اصلی رو بخونی و به روز باشی.

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

بسیار متشکرم . :Yahoo (3):   @Eng-o
جواب بسیار منطقی بود :Yahoo (100):   :Y (597):

----------


## Engineer24

> بسیار متشکرم .  @Eng-o
> جواب بسیار منطقی بود


خواهش می کنم. منم علاقه زیادی به ریاضی و فیزیک داشتم مخصوصا در دانشگاه علاقه ام به رشته ریاضی بیشتر شد و می فهمم چی میگی.
اگه خودم تجربه امروز رو داشتم.
رشته پزشکی رو میخوندم.
و در کنارش می رفتم برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر و سخت افزار (تعمیرات لپ تاپ) رو یاد می گرفتم.

----------

